# It's here!!! It's here!!! Indigo's painting is finished fantastic work.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! About a couple of weeks ago i was getting Carolina to make a digital painting of Indigo and i got a surprise in my emails today to say that it is finished. When i clicked into the email from Carolina i got the biggest surprise ever the painting is fantastic..

Carolina has done a beautiful job on Indigo. The painting of him looks so real all of the fine details that Carolina put into the painting unreal...

Oh and of course i payed her for the work today and it is money well spent... I am so very happy and excited with the final painting of Indigo now i am going to take it to the camera house and get it printed and inlarged and also ill put it in a frame and hang it on the wall...

Carolina i want to say thank you so very much for the digital painting of Indigo i am overwelmed and over joyed i love it so much i'm thrilled and excited all at the one time... Thank you from the bottom of my heart for making this painting for me Carolina..... I had permission from Carolina that i could post the painting to show you all.... I have the before and after of Indigo.

Before.


After.


Thank you for stopping by.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow! It's beautiful! Thanks for sharing with us,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> Wow! It's beautiful! Thanks for sharing with us,Lyn!


Thank you so much Gabby. I'm on a high at the moment i can't stop looking at the painting it is so beautiful.


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Owlet said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thank you Elsabé....


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Brienne said:


> Awesome...


Thank you Brienne...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow what a fantastic painting! Carolina has done a wonderful job. No wonder you are so excited Lyn this is a beautiful image of Indi


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Wow what a fantastic painting! Carolina has done a wonderful job. No wonder you are so excited Lyn this is a beautiful image of Indi


Thank you Niamhf. I love this picture of Indigo he is a show budgie you can tell by the way he stands.... I'm so happy with the Painting...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow...what a wonderful likeness of Indi...:loveeyes:


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Unbelievable! Indi is so handsome to begin with, and Carolina has caught him perfectly. I am so excited for you, Lyn, and for Indi.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazing!! I do hope you will have this printed and framed for your living room.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*It's*

Well done! Whar does Indi say? Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::clap::clap:


----------



## Antbux (Mar 24, 2015)

That's incredible, wow


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Whoa!! this is incredible!! fantastic work!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Simply amazing, Carolina managed to portray Indi's essence to perfection!
What a beautiful work of art!


----------



## AnnaLou (Apr 1, 2015)

Thats beautiful, what a handsome boy Indigo is!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

This painting really immortalizes Indi to mythic proportions. It should be displayed at a museum of fine arts.:2thumbs:


----------



## skastle (May 1, 2014)

*that is amazing  shows off his true beauty*


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Lyn, it is absolutely beautiful!! Far exceeds my greatest expectations! 
I would love to get one of my birds in the future


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very beautifully done by Caro!
Her digital painting definitely captures Indi's essence and beauty.

Once you have it enlarged, printed and framed, it will be a wonderful work of art for your home and something I know you will treasure always. :hug:*


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow that is beautiful. Well done Caroline.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

skastle said:


> *that is amazing  shows off his true beauty*


Thank you Skastle..



Jedikeet said:


> This painting really immortalizes Indi to mythic proportions. It should be displayed at a museum of fine arts.:2thumbs:


Wosha Nick Indi in the fine arts at the Museum. would be pretty cool. Maybe one day Carolina will be famous and I'll have one of her paintings to treasure and Ill say look Carolina is famous for her work. I think that Carolina did a fantastic job.. 



AnnaLou said:


> Thats beautiful, what a handsome boy Indigo is!


Thank you Anna.



aluz said:


> Simply amazing, Carolina managed to portray Indi's essence to perfection!
> What a beautiful work of art!


Thank you Aluz. Carolina has captured Indis essence to perfection..



despoinaki said:


> Whoa!! this is incredible!! fantastic work!!


Thank you Despina.



Antbux said:


> That's incredible, wow


Thank you.



Jo Ann said:


> Well done! Whar does Indi say? Blessings, Jo Ann:budge::clap::clap:


Thank you JoAnn.. I showed the painting to Indi he looked at it and said he liked it. But Indi said to me I am beautiful in real life... Mum can you tell JoAnn I'd like her to come for a holiday to Australia Indi wants to meet you and he said you are welcome here any tome...



justmoira said:


> Amazing!! I do hope you will have this printed and framed for your living room.


Thank you. Yes I'll be getting the painting printed through the week and I'll buy a nice frame for it.



jellyblue said:


> Unbelievable! Indi is so handsome to begin with, and Carolina has caught him perfectly. I am so excited for you, Lyn, and for Indi.


Thank you Susan. Carolina sure did a good job catching him perfectly.



Jonah said:


> Wow...what a wonderful likeness of Indi...:loveeyes:


Thank you Randy... The painting of Indi looks real doesn't it...She did a good job..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Wow that is beautiful. Well done Caroline.


Thank you Kate..



FaeryBee said:


> *Very beautifully done by Caro!
> Her digital painting definitely captures Indi's essence and beauty.
> 
> Once you have it enlarged, printed and framed, it will be a wonderful work of art for your home and something I know you will treasure always. :hug:*


Thank you Deb. I think Carolina captured Indis looks perfectly. The plane background makes Indi stand out... Yes this is something I'll treasure always now I can hang Indi on the wall near Busters picture on the wall. Sometime in November I'll get Carolina to do me a front on photo of Indi...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

wow! great job she did


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow, what an amazing likeness! Gorgeous painting of a gorgeous bird .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's beautiful, a perfect replica! Wow, Carolina did a wonderful job. 
You should get it printed on a canvas! One of the big ones like at museums and it can be the centerpiece of your living room...hahaha


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> It's beautiful, a perfect replica! Wow, Carolina did a wonderful job.
> You should get it printed on a canvas! One of the big ones like at museums and it can be the centerpiece of your living room...hahaha


Thank you StarlingWings... Yes I think I will get it printed off on Canvas...



RavensGryf said:


> Wow, what an amazing likeness! Gorgeous painting of a gorgeous bird .


Thank you for your kind words...



kcladyz said:


> wow! great job she did


Thank you Heidi.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

[/COLOR]


Antbux said:


> That's incredible, wow


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## RusselltheGrey (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow. He reminds me of royalty back in the day when they'd have a portrait done. And her work is amazing!


----------



## HarryBird (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## CassandraC (May 4, 2015)

Oh wow that is amazing!


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

*That is just so gorgeous and amazing! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RusselltheGrey said:


> Wow. He reminds me of royalty back in the day when they'd have a portrait done. And her work is amazing!


Thank you SueAnn



HarryBird said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you...



CassandraC said:


> Oh wow that is amazing!


Thank you.



PipSqueakZ said:


> *That is just so gorgeous and amazing! *


Thank you Wendy...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Everyone who commented on Indis digital Painting...


----------



## HarryBird (Mar 14, 2015)

LynandIndigo said:


> Thank you Everyone who commented on Indis digital Painting...


I really want a pic of the painting on the wall, with you holding Indi next to it.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HarryBird said:


> I really want a pic of the painting on the wall, with you holding Indi next to it.


Yes I have a nice photo of me and Indi hanging on my wall in my room... Thank you....


----------

